# Books & Beans



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to everyone's favourite coffee house in Kincardine (okay I may be a little bias here but still). Books & Beans is the place where everyone knows your name, where you can enjoy a great cup of Joe, a nice lunch while surfing the net, looking out at the lake or reading a book. We offer free wireless internet plus pay by hour computers, beautiful lakeview sunsets and no seating time limits. Books & Beans has been in business for over 5 years and has built a reputation for premium fai&#8230;

More...


----------

